# VR Brille - Tipps erbeten!



## Wowbagger (22. November 2019)

Hallo Leute!


Ich überlege ja schon lange, eine VR Brille zu kaufen, habe aber bisher nie den nötigen Ansporn gehabt.
Da ich heute von dem neuen Half Life Spiel gelesen habe, ist der Ansporn nun da, da die HL Reihe zu meinen absoluten Lieblingen gehört. 

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, welche Brille und ob mein PC überhaupt noch geeignet ist. 
Ich habe eine i7-7700K CPU, 32GB RAM und eine GTI-980Ti GPU.
Die Steam App sagt, dass mein System ausreichend wäre. Logo, die wollen ja auch ihr Zeug verkaufen.

Die Valve Index soll ja recht toll sein, reicht mein System dafür?
Gibt es gute Alternativen?
Habt ihr evtl. Links von seriösen Ratgebern?
Kann mir jemand Tipps geben?


LG und schon mal danke für die zahlreichen Antworten!


----------



## Zubunapy (26. November 2019)

Willkommen in der virtuellen Realität! 
Zunächst würde ich dir dringend empfehlen, dir folgendes Video anzusehen: YouTube  dort wird dir erklärt, welche Brillen es zu welchen Preisen mit welchen Vor- und Nachteilen gibt.

Die Index ist wirklich gut. Viele betrachten sie als momentan bestes VR-Headset. Allerdings ist der Preis genauso premium wie die Ausstattung. CPU und RAM sind bei dir sicher mehr als ausreichend. Die Grafikkarte sollte auch noch langen. Allerdings könnte diese schnell zum Flaschenhals werden. Die Index braucht dank des größeren Field of Views (FOW) mehr Leistung als andere Headsets. Die Pixeldichte ist auf einem mittleren Niveau. 
Die Frage der guten Alternative ist sehr schwer zu beantworten, da es davon abhängt, was du willst und was du bereit bist, auszugeben. Eine gute Alternative wäre die Pimax 5k+ oder noch besser die Pimax 8kx. Beide bieten 200° horizontales FOV und damit das größte Sichtfeld auf dem Markt. Im Gegenzug ist selbst eine 2080ti in manchen Spielen hoffnungslos unterlegen. Außerdem ist der Support von Pimax alles andere als gut und die Lieferzeiten sind teils astronomisch. Aber jeder, der das Beste vom Besten sucht, muss sich deren Brillen anschauen, viel Bastelarbeit in Kauf nehmen und sehr vorsichtig mit ihnen umgehen.
Link: VR headset, VR device – Pimax Innovation, inc. aktuell sogar mit Black Friday Deal.

Wenn das FOV egal ist und du eh nur Simulatoren spielst, dann würde sich auch die HP Reverb anbieten. Die bietet eine UHD-Auflösung und die berühmten 110° FOV. Ein schärferes Bild gibt es aktuell nirgends. Jedoch ist das Tracking nur ausreichend und die Controller gehören zu den schlechtesten auf dem Markt. Deswegen ja auch Simulatoren^^
Link: HP Reverb Lightweight Virtual Reality Headset – Pro Edition - HP Store Deutschland

Dann wären da noch die beiden in meinen Augen interessantesten Headsets aktuell: Oculus Quest und Rift S
Erstere liefert die benötigte Hardware gleich mit. Die Quest ist sozusagen eine VR-Konsole. Siesetzt auf Inside-Out-Tracking. Das bedeutet, dass alle benötigten Sensoren bereits im Headset integriert sind. Das Tracking ist sehr sauber und zuverlässig. Jedoch ist das Lighthouse-System der Index immer noch besser. Seit Kurzem kann man sie aber auch per Kabel mit dem PC verbinden. Das offizielle Kabel dafür ist noch nicht erschienen, aber die Bastellösung wurde hier und da schon erfolgreich getestet. 
Link: Oculus Link - Erfahrungen, der richtige PC, Tipps, Tricks und passende USB Kabel <- Das ist "nur" der Test der Quest als PC-Headset

Die zweite Brille wäre die Rift S. Auch sie arbeitet mit Inside-Out-Tracking auf einem ähnlichen, leicht besseren Niveau. Das Bild ist schärfer als das der Quest. Zudem ist sie bequemer und es bedarf keiner Trial-and-Error-Suche nach geeigneten Kabeln. Sie ist ab Werk mit dem PC kompatibel, ist jedoch auch auf diesen angewiesen. 
Link: https://www.oculus.com/rift-s/?locale=de_DE

Ein Headset möchte ich noch erwähnen, da es mir tatsächlich sehr ans Herz gewachsen ist: Die Samsung Odyssey+. Sie bietet ebenso Inside-Out, jedoch deutlich schlechter als die Oculus-Brillen. Dennoch ist es absolut ausreichend, besser als bei der HP Reverb. Das Display ist ein OLED, was heute schon eine Seltenheit geworden ist. Von den von mir genannten Headsets hat afaik nur die Quest ebenfalls OLED, die anderen haben LCD. Letzteres bietet weniger SDE (Fliegengitter-Effekt), dafür gibt es kein echtes Schwarz, eher grau. OLED ist deutlich SDE-anfälliger, dafür sind die Farben kontrastreicher und Schwarz ist schwarz! 
Außerdem kommt die Odyssey+ mit einem Anti-SDE daher, was dafür sorgt, dass der Zwischenraum zwischen den Pixeln "aufgefüllt" wird und somit der SDE vollständig verschwindet. Im Gegenzug wird das Bild etwas unschärfer. Vergleichbar mit FXAA in FullHD - mit dem gleichen Ergebnis^^
Die Controller sind die besten WMR-Controller. Ergo sind sie schlechter als von Oculus, HTC und Valve. Aber sie sind gut genug für jedes Spiel und liegen gut in der Hand. Das Microphon ist mindestens so gut wie die anderen Empfehlungen von mir. Der Sound ist klar und gut ortbar. 
Kurz: Es gibt kein besseres Einstiegsmodell (für mich). Besonders der Preis verdient Anerkennung: Aktuell bezahlt man rund 300€ für dieses Headset. Ein absolutes Schnäppchen, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Auflösung mit Rift S identisch ist.
Bestellen kannst du sie nur aus dem Ausland. zzgl Importkosten wie Zoll und Steuern landet man dann bei besagten und gerundeten 300€: https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Elec...d=1574768973&sprefix=Samsung+o,aps,235&sr=8-2

So, ich hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas mehr Verwirrung schaffen. Überlege dir genau, welches Headset du dir besorgst. Denn 600€ Aufpreis müssen sich erst mal rechtfertigen. In meinen Augen bietet die Index zu wenig für das, was es kosten will. Meine Meinung.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich denke du bist ganz gut gerüstet, die GPU könntest du updaten und dann steht dem Spaß nichtsmehr im Wege...


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Dezember 2019)

Die Sache bei VR ist im Grunde nicht anders, als bei anderen Spielen auch: Ob die Hardware reicht, kommt immer auf's Spiel an. Generell kann man aber sagen, dass die Hardwareanforderungen von Spielen, die von Haus aus für VR gemacht wurden, häufig niedrigere Anforderungen haben, weil da halt Engine und Gamedesign komplett für VR optimiert wurden. Spiele, die nachträglich VR Support bekommen haben oder zusätzlich zum Monitormodus noch einen VR Support haben, haben häufig deutlich höhere Systemanforderungen. Extrembeispiele wären da unter anderem Fallout 4 VR, Assetto Corsa Competizione oder DCS World, die alle extrem hohe Systemanforderungen im VR Modus haben.

Da du vor allem erstmal an Half Life Alyx interessiert bist, kann man jetzt natürlich noch nicht endgültig sagen, was für ein System benötigt wird, um in jeder Lage nicht nur die Framerate zu halten, sondern auch die Bildqualität auf einem erträglichen Niveau zu halten. Und gerade in VR bringt Supersampling eine Menge in Sachen Bildqualität, schluckt aber halt auch ordentlich Leistung. Da wird man einfach abwarten müssen, bis das Spiel auf dem Markt ist bzw. die endgültigen Systemanforderungen veröffentlicht wurden (auf die man sich aber auch nicht immer 100% verlassen kann).

Generell würde ich aber sagen: Für eine *Oculus Rift S* würde dein System völlig reichen. Ich habe lange Zeit mit meiner Oculus Rift CV1 (die alte mit höherer Bildrate, aber niedrigerer Displayauflösung) ne GTX 1070 (von der Leistung ungefähr so stark, wie die 980 Ti) und nen Ryzen 1600X genutzt und bei reinen VR Spielen, die dafür optimiert wurden, hat das eigentlich immer gereicht. In den meisten Spielen hättest du mit deinem System dann auch noch genügend Leistungsreserven, um zusätzlich ein wenig Supersampling von 1,2 bis 1,5-facher Auflösung, was ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen würde. 
Ein technisches Problem der Rift S ist allerdings, dass die Linsen sich nicht auf den Augenabstand einstellen lassen. Wenn du also einen Augenabstand von unter 60 mm oder 66 oder mehr hast, könntest du Probleme bekommen bei beiden Linsen durch den Sweetspot zu schauen, was das Bild möglicherweise unscharf macht. Den Augenabstand (interpupillary distance = ipd) kannst du beim Optiker messen lassen. Wenn der zwischen 60 und 65 mm liegt, ist alles optimal und du solltest keine Probleme mit der Rift S bekommen.

Für ne *Valve Index*, da diese halt schon von Haus aus ne deutlich höhere Auflösung und auch ein höheres Field of View mitbringt, als die Rift S, könnte die 980 Ti aber unter Umständen häufiger zu knapp werden. Natürlich hat man in dem Fall immer noch die Möglichkeit Grafikdetails, Auflösung und Bildrate des Displays (was bei der Index einstellbar ist) soweit zu reduzieren, dass die Systemanforderungen auf dem Level der Rift CV1 oder Rift S sind. Aber die Frage ist, ob sich da dann wirklich die Index lohnt, da die halt mehr als doppelt so viel kostet, wie ne Rift S.

Von der ersten *HTC Vive* würde ich, da die einfach inzwischen ein wenig veraltet ist, generell die Finger lassen (einzig das Trackingsystem wäre es noch wert, Lighthouse nämlich wohl immer noch das beste Tracking auf dem Markt). Die *Vive Pro* kostet mehr, als ne Index, kann aber weniger, von daher: Davon auf jeden Fall die Finger lassen. Dann gibt es da noch *HTC Cosmos*, die im Grunde sowas wie ne Rift S mit höherer Auflösung zu einem deutlich höheren Preis ist. Ehrlich gesagt: Ich würde davon erstmal die Finger lassen, da viele Tester damit Probleme hatten, was das Tracking und die Lebensdauer der Akkus der Controller angeht. Davon abgesehen ist das Ding für das, was es kann, einfach zu teuer und die höhere Displayauflösung allein ist es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wert, vor allem, da du die mit der GTX 980 Ti wohl eh nicht ausreizen könntest.

Dann gibt es da noch verschiedene *Windows Mixed Reality* Headsets, die sich hauptsächlich in der Qualität ihrer Displays unterscheiden. Zumindest die *Samsung Odyssey Plus* soll da recht gut sein, allerdings haben die WMR Headsets alle eine technische Limitierung, und die liegt beim Controller Tracking, das lediglich über zwei Frontkameras funktioniert. In Spielen, wo du also die Controller seitlich, weit oben oder unten einsetzen musst (z. B. eine Bogensehne spannen), wird möglicherweise das Tracking aussetzen, weil dabei der Controller in einen Bereich bewegt wird, den die beiden Frontkameras der Headsets nicht mehr abdecken können. Die Rift S hat zwar ein ähnliches internes Tracking, allerdings mit ein paar zusätzlichen Kameras, die diverse tote Winkel abdecken.

Aber generell gesagt: Für ne HTC Vive, ne Rift CV1 oder Rift S dürfte dein System reichen, wenn du nicht gerade ein paar spezielle Spiele mit wirklich hohen Anforderungen spielen willst. Für die höher auflösenden Headsets, V*alve Index, Pimax 5k/8k, HTC Cosmos* oder *HP Reverb* (WMR Headset mit extrem höher Auflösung, aber den üblichen WMR Einschränkungen) solltest du aber auf jeden Fall über ne deutlich stärkere Grafikkarte nachdenken, da du ansonsten deren Stärke, die hohe Auflösung, nicht wirklich nutzen kannst.


----------



## CL90 (11. Dezember 2019)

Moin.
ich melde mich mal zu Wort, aus quasi deiner eigenen Perspektive.

ich hab auch eine 980Ti und hab mir eine Valve Index gekauft. Grundsätzlich geht das so, wenn man sich mit dem Supersampling auseinandersetzt. 
auf 100% Auflösung sieht irgendwie alles unspielbar aus. (sogar aus Sicht eines 1080p Nutzers).
SkyrimVR läuft bei 300% ohne ENB auf etwa 80Hz. (Fühlt sich gut an)
Beat Saber läuft problemlos auf 500% und fühlt sich demenstprechend sauber an.
Arizona Sunshine läuft bereits auf 200% zwischen 50-80Hz. 

Insgesamt würde ich sagen, das es schon mit der 980Ti spaß macht.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir zu der Index auch eine 2080Ti bestellen, hab davon aber noch abgesehen. Ich mache es jetzt bis zur nächsten Generation mit der 980Ti.
Die Geschichte mit der 2080Ti stinkt mir noch zu sehr. Selbst wenn die nächste Generation wieder nur 30% mehr Leistung hat, ist der Sprung dann jedoch so enorm, dass sich das wechseln von der 980Ti gleich schon wie ein gigantischer Vorsprung anfühlen wird, der mir dann auch die 1200€ wert ist.

Was die Wahl der Brille angeht, fühlt sich die Index schon sehr gut an. Alleine das mein PC aktuell maßlos überfordert ist, fühlt sich gut an, so dass die Brille auch noch ein paar Jahre gut bedient werden möchte.
Eine Brille zu nehmen die auf die bereits veraltete 980Ti zugeschnitten ist, würde ich nur bei schmalen Budget empfehlen. 

gruß
Chris


----------



## deady1000 (14. Dezember 2019)

Ich warte aktuell auf einen Rabatt für die Oculus Quest.

Die werde ich dann zum einen mobil und zum anderen am PC mit Oculus Link verwenden.
Dazu werde ich mir folgendes Zubehör mitbestellen (Tasche und 7m-Link-Kabel):

Joto USB-C Kabel Typ C, extra lang, 3 m, USB-C 3.1 Typ C

CableCreation USB 3.0 Aktive Verlängerungskabel, 5M USB-A Stecker auf Buchse Kabel, USB 3.0

Maxhood USB C Typ C Stecker auf Buchse Adapter, rechts und links abgewinkelt 90 Grad USB-C USB 3.1 Typ C

Tragetasche für Oculus Quest All-in-one VR Gaming Headset Reisetasche 

Das Zubehör kostet rund 55€.
Die Quest versuche ich für ~400€-420€ zu schießen.

Bis zum 31.01.2020 erhält man noch kostenlos alle drei Episoden von Vader Immortal: A Star Wars VR-Serie und Lightsaber Dojos, die einzeln auch nochmal richtig Asche kosten.

Bislang bin ich Nutzer einer Oculus Rift mit 3-Sensor-Tracking.
Habe auch einige Spiele bei Oculus, die Crossbuy für die Quest unterstützen.
Des weiteren natürlich auch eine gute Bibliothek bei SteamVR für Oculus Link.


----------



## Wowbagger (25. Januar 2020)

Hallo Leute!


Habe mich leider nicht zurück gemeldet, mache das jetzt.
Vielen Dank für die detaillierten Infos!
Das Video aus dem ersten Link, von VoodooDE VR, hat mir bei meiner Entscheidung sehr geholfen, hatte mich bis jetzt noch nie so richtig informiert, was es da so alles am Markt gibt.

Entschieden habe ich mich für die Valve Index.
Nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil CL90 die gleiche GraKa hat und auch einigermaßen zufrieden ist.
Zur Not würde ich auch eine neue kaufen, würde aber auch evtl. noch auf eine neue Generation warten.

Nur leider ist die Valve Index seit Mitte Dezember nicht verfügbar. 
Habe mich zwar auf die Infoliste gesetzt, wann sie verfügbar sein wird, ist aber immer noch nichts.
Kann es sein, dass Österreich später bedient wird? Ist in DE die Brille verfügbar?



Danke nochmals für eure Kommentare, man merkt, dass hier Leute antworten, die wissen wovon sie reden.


----------



## deady1000 (26. Januar 2020)

Die Valve Index ist aktuell weltweit gnadenlos ausverkauft und ich würde ehrlich gesagt vor dem Half-Live Release nicht mit einer Lieferung rechnen, wenn du jetzt erst bestellt hast.
Aber man kann ja nie wissen. Vielleicht hast du Glück. Aber gefühlt jeder (mit dem vorhandenen Kleingeld und PC) will das Ding momentan kaufen.
Die Index ist zweifelsfrei das beste PCVR-Headset, wenn man alle Punkte zusammen betrachtet.

Ich hab mir zu Weihnachten jetzt noch die Oculus Quest geholt inkl VR Cover (Polster und Überzug).
Damit ist der Komfort etwas besser. BeatSaber, SuperHot etc laufen damit hervorragend.
Auch PCVR-Gaming macht per Oculus Link Kabel sehr viel Spaß und das Tracking ist deutlich besser als erwartet.
Kann die Quest sehr empfehlen, allerdings möchte ich meine Oculus Rift nicht missen! (Komfort, integrierte Kopfhörer statt Lautsprecher, 90Hz, perfekteres Tracking)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich werde ich mir das allseits gehypte ALVR mal installieren und per 5GHz-Wifi PCVR-Content auf die Quest streamen.
Der Input-Lag soll ja erstaunlich niedrig sein. Bin sehr gespannt. Getestet wird es mit einem Flugsimulator. 
Das sollte wunderbar funktionieren! 

LG


----------



## deady1000 (12. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe jetzt auch das Deluxe Audio Strap direkt bei HTC gekauft als es gestern wieder bestellbar war.
Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Komfortlevel ist um den Faktor 1000 gestiegen und die Audioqualität ist auch endlich auf Rift-Niveau.
So würde ich die Quest nun als bestes verfügbares Headset beschreiben.

VIVE™ | VIVE Deluxe Audio Strap


----------



## 3DDruckMuenchen (17. September 2020)

Ich hatte mir für mein Smartphone (Samsung Galaxy) eine entsprechende Kopfhalterung besorgt, um VR ohne viel Aufwand zu testen. Waren ein paar coole Spiele und 360°-Videos dabei. Aber nach ein paar Wochen war bei mir der Hype leider weg. Aber wer weiß - meine Erfahrung damit ist jetzt 2 Jahre her. Vielleicht gibt es inzwischen viel mehr Apps und Anwendungen dafür.


----------



## deady1000 (17. September 2020)

Oh Gott, du kannst doch die GearVR- oder Google-Cardboard-Apps nicht mit richtigen VR-Systemen vergleichen.
Geh mal zu jemandem oder in einen Laden wo es eine Oculus Quest oder Rift S gibt und teste das Ding mal 10 Minuten.
Dann weißt du bescheid.


----------

